# service entrance industrial



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

Looks great. I don't think they designed it good enough to leave enouh working space in front of those disconnects in the 2nd to last picture.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

LightsOn81 said:


> Looks great. I don't think they designed it good enough to leave enouh working space in front of those disconnects in the 2nd to last picture.


All that is old and disconnected from source. Your right if it was in use.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I love jobs like these, good work :thumbsup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

2nd to last picture, the piece of conduit running just over those disconnects...

Weirdest conduit ever. There's like three offsets in a row on that :blink:


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

zwodubber said:


> I love jobs like these, good work :thumbsup:


\
Not my work.
The electrial co. that did the install is a well run co., and yes they do good work, is it ok to give thier co. name here?


----------



## Skipp (May 23, 2010)

That is not considered a Class 1 Division 1 location by those Fuel Oil tanks? Because none of that equipment is.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

erics37 said:


> 2nd to last picture, the piece of conduit running just over those disconnects...
> 
> Weirdest conduit ever. There's like three offsets in a row on that :blink:


Ha, didn't even notice that. I would guess over the years that has been pushed and shoved out of somebodies way, to do something. 
Original install had to look neater then that.
Course sometimes someone else's good enough, isn't our idea of good enough.
And sometimes people just do chitty work, what can I say.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Skipp said:


> That is not considered a Class 1 Division 1 location by those Fuel Oil tanks? Because none of that equipment is.


All of that equipment behind the tanks is not in use, with exception of the controls for the fuel to e-gen alarms.


----------

